#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-30
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> morning elacheche
<elacheche> Mornign Kilos :)
<Kilos> where are you loco members
<Kilos> you guys are slack hey
<Kilos> neo doesnt even come here anymore
<Kilos> kick him on the butt
<elacheche> Didn't hear from him for a while.. I'm sure he's busy..
<Kilos> the only active loco on the continent is za
<elacheche> 6Yeah, this year wasn't that good for us :/ :(
<Kilos> eish
<elacheche> :'(
<Kilos> hehe you guys are getting old man
<Kilos> get some good multivitamins
<Kilos> hi SDCDev
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-31
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-01
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<lin> hey kilos
<Kilos> hi lin
<Kilos> hi Neo31  wb
<Kilos> where you been
<Kilos> bad boy
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-02
<Kilos> hi IzaneFG
<IzaneFG> Kilos: hi!
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> where are you?
<IzaneFG> Kilos: lol, Cameroon
<Kilos> ah yes , sorry im very forgetful
<IzaneFG> lol
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-03
<Kilos> wow Neo31  you still alive?
<Neo31> hey Kilos
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> still aliv
<Neo31> sorry for vanishing
<Neo31> this project is killing me
<Neo31> u ok Kilos ?
<Kilos> no man just finish it
<Kilos> yeah im ok ty
<Kilos> what are we going to do about a mailing list?
<Neo31> i'm gonna finish in two weeks
<Kilos> good
<Neo31> i'm sorry couldn't help so much
<Kilos> then we can work on things more
<Neo31> tonight i will be able to come online
<Neo31> great
<Kilos> site nearly ready
<Neo31> i will send u an email with some updates if u r offline
<Neo31> can u leave me ur email in pv
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> perfect
<Neo31> great job Kilos :)
<Kilos> the za guys did it all, im too dumb
<Neo31> no u r not
<Neo31> i'm sure u participated and helped
<Kilos> no i just nagged
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> we need that in loco too, it's the most important thing hhh
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> anyway glade there is some progress
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> u rock
<Kilos> ty i just try
<Neo31> btw we got a new ubuntu member in tunisia
<Neo31> that's why i'm on irc ^_^
<Kilos> great get him to join here
<Neo31> we had to support him last night
<Neo31> we will, though he's a field contributor/coder and doesn't get much on irc
<Kilos> thats what we are here for to help noobs
<Neo31> but i will introduce him to the channel anyway
<Neo31> hhh he's not that noob trust me lol
<Kilos> the more peeps we get to join here the more they will spread the word
<Kilos> if hes a coder he is already miles ahead of me
<Neo31> u r miles ahead on other things ;)
<Kilos> nagging yeah
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> yeah
<Neo31> and organizing stuff
<Neo31> bringing ppl together
<Neo31> ...
<Neo31> trust me that's really important
<Neo31> ;)
<Kilos> there is so much strife in the world its nice to gather peeps that are above that
<Neo31> so other than the website no more new guys ?
<Neo31> we reached all we can i think!!
<Kilos> benin joined
<Neo31> ah cool
<Neo31> is the wiki updated or should I do that tonight ?
<Kilos> no there are more on the west coast that just need motivating
<Kilos> its done
<Kilos> so we are half way there now
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> btw Kilos I have access on planet.ubuntu.com
<Neo31> I will use it after our first one or two meetings
<Neo31> to announce the news
<Neo31> hopfully others will be able to join
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> once our site is online will be a good time to announce it on planet
<Kilos> Neo31  here is the basic site
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.snyman.info/
<Kilos> keep hitting refresh
<Neo31> good idea Kilos
<Neo31> i'll have a look at the site soon
<Kilos> its fast man
<Kilos> few secs needed
<Neo31> nice it's also reponsive
<Neo31> :)
<Kilos> you know the song were simply the best
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> faster when it goes online too
<Kilos> hi qwebirc97911
<Kilos> hmm...
<Mopkop> Someone from the site. So it has to be one of us.
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hi guys
<captine> hi there
<captine> so we trying to get a site up??
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> captine: https://trello.com/c/hRfmh5Kd
<Kilos> the fly did the basic site and Mopkop  going on
<inetpro> Mopkop: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<inetpro> choose top left dropdown and 'Add webchat to your site'
<captine> ok cool.
<captine> just need to figure how to get my rsa key thingy for launchpad
<Kilos> sjoe captine  different pc uses a different key i think
<Kilos> there is a walkthrough on trello
<captine> mmm.. i think i can copy it somehow.
<captine> from one to the other
<captine> it is a key for me, not the pc, i think
<captine> let me fetch the other machine.
<captine> brb
<Kilos> doesnt it use the pc your on to make the key
<captine> it generates it, but then can be copied to other machines.  dont think it is machine specific
<captine> will see
<Kilos> will be good to know that, ive had to go that route twice
<captine> my launchpad login command hangs... bummer
<captine> weird
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> captine the key can be copied, but i thin the idea would be to make a new one for each pc or device, they can then be revoked as needed
<captine> magespawn, thanks.  i dont want to manage multiples....  lol.  am lazy
<captine> but might make another for this machine, as it is my work one... just doing a POC with ubuntu on it.
<captine> will see if i get fired or not... :)
<captine> lol
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> captine: try another browser
<Kilos> captine  dont do stuff that can get you fired
<Kilos> spotty  define working
<spotty> Kilos: 188 Moby Thesaurus words for "working": accomplishment, acetification, acidification, acidulation, act, acting, action, active, activism, activity, agency, alive, alkalization, answer, ascertainment, at it, at work, banausic, barmy, behavior, behavioral, breadwinning, businesslike, busy, carbonation, catalysis, chemicalization, clearing up, commercial, conduct, contour plowing, cracking, cultivating, cultivation, culture, decipherment,…
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-04
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-05
<Neo31> kilos i have sent a request to ubuntu lists concerning the mailing list
<Neo31> i will keep you updated :)
<Kilos> ty Neo31
<Kilos> wb Neo31
#ubuntu-africa 2017-04-05
<neuro_sys> Does anyone have any idea what language this might be? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUnglD5-h9A&t=25s
#ubuntu-africa 2017-04-08
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<crhris33> zipper,
<crhris33> zipper, hi
<zipper> crhris33: Oh lord
<crhris33> zipper, :)
<zipper> crhris33: How did you find this channel?
<crhris33> zipper, i looked at everything related to africa to find you
<crhris33> :)
<zipper> crhris33: Then you can try any of these africans instead since we can now see I'm not the only African on IRC.
<crhris33> zipper, but i got to know you and prefer you. they all dont matter to me in ways you do
<crhris33> zipper, pm me so we can talk about more things
<crhris33> zipper, how are you
<crhris33> zipper, ok bye :(
<Kilos-> hahaha
<Kilos-> hi rwanyoike
<rwanyoike> hey Kilos- , how you doing...
<Kilos-> ok ty and you
<rwanyoike> good, just came from a #nairobilug meetup
<Kilos-> great
<rwanyoike> had one today, got to hear about security fuzzing
<rwanyoike> way over my head, aha
<Kilos-> haha
<rwanyoike> hows the community, hope its growing
<Kilos-> i have been slack for some months so havent been pushing much here
<Kilos-> also bad connection keeps me away too
<rwanyoike> Kilos-: this's community on slack too?
<Kilos-> yes
<Kilos-> slck=lazy
<Kilos-> slack=lazy
<Kilos-> haha
<rwanyoike> nice, thought of plugging the slack to irc, and get it two way
<rwanyoike> think that feature's in beta, but works
<Kilos-> but there must be slack users amongst us
<Kilos-> someone in the za channel spoke about that a week or so ago
<rwanyoike> oh? so it's not a mirror but a gateway, makes sense now
<Kilos-> i already have too much to keep up with
<Kilos-> ask smile in ubuntu-za it might have been him
<rwanyoike> #nairobilug's got a telegram group that mirrors irc, i think its a bit spammy on my phone
<rwanyoike> how do you like slack?
<Kilos-> i dont even know what it is
<Kilos-> and to add anything on my stupid phone will kill the phone and me
<rwanyoike> telegram? it's like whatsapp or wechat, a mobile chat app etc
<Kilos-> i use telegram yes on fone and pc
<Kilos-> but mainly for family
<crhris33> zipper,
#ubuntu-africa 2018-04-05
<chesedo> inetpro: I got an email that my ubuntu-africa membership is about to expire
#ubuntu-africa 2018-04-06
<chesedo> Kilos: my membership for africa is about to expire... only you, pro and fly can renew it according to email i got
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> mail me that mail if you can
<chesedo> Kilos: just mailed you.
<Kilos> got it on the way
<Kilos> it shows you as approved chesedo
<Kilos> pro or fly must have seen it
<chesedo> Kilos: yip, but expires in 6 days
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> then you can go renew it
<Kilos> i forget now what, reapply or renew or something
<Kilos> i will only see it once expired
 * chesedo does not see a renew option :(
 * chesedo wbbl
<Kilos> chesedo: it is fixed.
<Kilos> hellooooo africa, are you guys still alive in here?
#ubuntu-africa 2020-04-03
<nuno> hello
#ubuntu-africa 2020-04-05
<elacheche> Hello friends! I hope you're doing well!
